# I bought a new toy, a pretty one!



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

As most of you know, I prefer to collect the Buck 112 series, not the 110s. In fact, I'm now collecting the automatic versions of the 112s.

However, I came upon a novelty 112 in the current edition of the Blue Ridge Knives catalog. They showed a picture of a 112 with a bright red handle, and assuming it was simply a toy, I bought one. Boy, was I wrong!

When the package arrived, I tore open the container and fondled the thing! Yikes, it was dense, heavy, and solid all the way around. While not an automatic, I found a black leather sheath (there are dozens of them in my house) with a gold, brass snap and intend to carry it this way. I doubt the new knife will need babying.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I like it!


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

BTW, those brass bolsters show every fingerprint and newspaper smudge. After I saw the bigger pictures here, I went and polished those bolsters! In real life, the brass doesn't show a single scratch, but the photographs make those knives look like they were dragged in gravel!


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Hmm, a knew knife. Now who woulda thunk it?
Just kidding, that's purdy.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Looks good my old Buck 119 has served me well a long time.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Can it cut a nail half in two when hammered on top of the blade? Thats the true test of a Buck.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

My Buck 110 came to me as a gift from Georgia Pacific Corp when I worked for them. I did a special project and the project boss gave it to me.
Wooden scales, with Georgia Pacific and the triangular GP logo engraved in the wood.
Too pretty to use, it is almost 25 years old and still has the factory edge on the blade.


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

@The Tourist looks like you have a pretty solid tool there. Good investment mister.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> My Buck 110 came to me as a gift from Georgia Pacific Corp when I worked for them. I did a special project and the project boss gave it to me.
> Wooden scales, with Georgia Pacific and the triangular GP logo engraved in the wood.
> Too pretty to use, it is almost 25 years old and still has the factory edge on the blade.


I've never met a knife too pretty to use. Or a gun too pretty to shoot. Or a woman to pretty to....uh buy a house for..


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

The Tourist said:


> BTW, those brass bolsters show every fingerprint and newspaper smudge. After I saw the bigger pictures here, I went and polished those bolsters! In real life, the brass doesn't show a single scratch, but the photographs make those knives look like they were dragged in gravel!
> 
> View attachment 99921


Beggin your pardon for making a suggestion but if you are able to get your hands on some Cape Cod cloths they will make a fine polish on that brass and impregnate it with some protective fluids. I use them on watches.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Mosinator762x54r said:


> Beggin your pardon for making a suggestion but if you are able to get your hands on some Cape Cod cloths.


Thanks for the tip. I have some very soft green cloths that are so old I don't know where they came from. I have polished glass, silver and the brass on Bucks and never left a scratch. Sooner or later I'll need new cloths, and today I'll google "Cape Cod cloths."


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I polished the bolsters with that fine cloth and made sure I snapped the photograph at an angle to keep any mar from appearing.

The rear bolster came out perfectly, but I'm still finding errant scratches in the front bolster when taking pictures.


----------

